# Cabling/ Components for REW



## Tarun (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I currently have a denon AVR 1312, a POLK PSW110 and an old set of Phillip bookshelf speakers which give me great sound. I need to EQ the sub to my room and hence I am in the process of making a buy decision on the Behringer DSP1124P and am going to work through the REW. 

Before I go any further, any thoughts on an alternative to the DSP1124P ? In that price range or similar ? 

Just read the REW cabling basics and I would like some one to list out the exact components I need to do the measurements and calibration from a laptop. I am going to try the last option suggested (i.e Mic + external USB card) 

Please add your thoughts to this list of components required that I have compiled post reading the article. 

1. External USB Sound card with Mic preamp built in. (Which one do you recommend ?) 
2. ECM 8000 Microphone
3. Edirol UM-1EX to download the filters to the BFD (Is this easily available ? looks like a legacy piece ) 
4. Y Splitter
4. Please give me a website link to the cables I will need for
a) line in to the "recommended" sound card 
b) line out from the Right channel of the "recommended" sound card. 

I look forward to hearing from you guys; Do feel free to add/ask for more information that may be relevant in your opinion.

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Tarun!




> Before I go any further, any thoughts on an alternative to the DSP1124P ? In that price range or similar ?


Hard to say not knowing what’s available in India. It’s hard to beat the BFD for most value for the money, so you’re safe with it. :T




> Please add your thoughts to this list of components required that I have compiled post reading the article.
> 
> 1. External USB Sound card with Mic preamp built in. (Which one do you recommend ?)


Again, hard to say not knowing what’s available to your country. If you can get it, people seem to have good success with the TASCAM US122.




> 3. Edirol UM-1EX to download the filters to the BFD (Is this easily available ? looks like a legacy piece )


If you can’t get this one, I’m confident there are suitable current-model products.




> 4. Please give me a website link to the cables I will need for
> 
> a) line in to the "recommended" sound card
> b) line out from the Right channel of the "recommended" sound card


Again, I have no idea what American companies ship to India.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tarun (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Wayne, I am sorry I should have mentioned this but I travelto the U.S frequently on business so that's not a problem. Please work on the assumption that I will be shopping online in U.S stores and shipping to a U.S address. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Express Sound Card - Can I not connect my microphone directly to the Mic-in port ? If that's possible I wont need the Tascam US 122 correct ? 

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re going to use the ECM 8000 mic, you’ll need the TASCAM sound card. This is a good set up for accurate full range measurements, providing you have the mic calibrated. With the Creative Sound Blaster you can only use a mic with a line level signal, such as you’d have with the output of the Radio Shack or Galaxy sound level meters. You can find the cables you’ll need at on-line vendors such as Parts Express or Monoprice. Or even a local Radio Shack store.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tarun (Jan 11, 2012)

Wayne - Thank you very much. I've got the information I need for now. I am sure I will have more questions later though. Speak soon. 

Tarun.


----------

